# Buffs Crack'in Down



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

I am tired of being tired and I miss the gym terribley. I have been back for 2 days and I feel much better already.

My other journals were just jokes. I am going to make this one count.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

Meal diary and exercise log begin tomorrow.

I went and bought some Glad disposable containers...they are supposed to last a few washes, but cheap if you lose them or they get nasty. I cooked and cooked tonight and set up 2 days worth of meals. I will do more on Saturday. I think this will help me stay on track...it is much easier to eat right when the food is prepared already.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

Yesterday I worked triceps and shoulders. Today I worked biceps and back. I think I am doing chest tomorrow (Friday). I have really decided what group to do with what...I just went with this to get back in the groove. If anyone has any suggestions as to which group should be with which group, please feel free to say something.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

*Menu for 4/25/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water 4 liters...that sux!

I am not going to do totals for each meal all of the time. Only for a few days so I can see where things come from.

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (I will buy decaf today  )
2 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda
Pro: 26g 
Carb: 30g 
Fat: 15g 

#2
Gound turkey patty
2 serrano peppers
2 cups steamed fresh snap green beans
1 tsp flax oil
1/4 oz walnuts
Pro: 44g 
Carb: 1g (including veges 22g) 
Fat: 15g 

#3
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 med apple
Pro: 43g 
Carb: 21g 
Fat: 15g 

#4
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
2 cups Summer squash and zucchini w/ mushrooms
1 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil
Pro: 39g 
Carb: 2g without veges; 15 with veges 
Fat: 15g 

#5
1.5 scoop pretein mixed water
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax
4 med strawberries  
Pro: 35g 
Carb: 2g  
Fat: 14g 

#6
Gound turkey patty
2 serrano peppers
2 cups steamed fresh snap green beans
1 tsp flax oil
1/4 oz walnuts
Pro: 44g 
Carb: 1g (including veges 22g) 
Fat: 15g 


TOTALS
Fat: 94 
Carbs: 116  
Protein: 232  
Total:   2193    Calories and fat are higher than you wanted Jodi...what can I cut out to bring it down a little? I added up the individual fat listed above and the final total is more????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

It will be really late when I get to go the the gym today, but I will post it when I can.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

Meals look good so far and we already discussed Meal 1


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

Good...I still have the basic idea.  Yes we did discuss it and I will fix it.  

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

OUCH!! My arms hurt a bit today.  YES!!! I love it!!! Its gonna be a great day.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> It will be really late when I get to go the the gym today, but I will post it when I can.



I suck and I lied. My day was too hectic to go to they gym.  I was gonna go late, but hubby wanted to go out together...we don't do that much anymore and with our recent problems I figured it was a good idea.

SO...I am going to post on a few things and then I am going to the gym this morning while I can and HE is gone.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

*Menu 4/26/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee 
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 med apple

#3
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
2 cups Summer squash and zucchini w/ mushrooms
1 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef (96/4)
1/2c cooked brown rice
2 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newman's BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5
1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax

#6
Not enough time in the day for this meal

TOTALS

Fat: 81  (too low but will be right w/ 6th meal) 
Carbs: 83  (w/o veges) (too high...how do get it lower?) 
Protein: 186 (too low but will be right w/ 6th meal) 

Total:   1837 (too low but will be right w/ 6th meal)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

*Meals 4/27/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ??

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee 
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
2 cups Summer squash and zucchini w/ mushrooms
1 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#4
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
1/2 brown rice
1 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5
1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax

#6
No time for this meal

TOTALS

Fat: 81  
Carbs: 86 (without veges) 
Protein: 186  
Total:   1862


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2003)

> Carbs: 83 (w/o veges) (too high...how do get it lower?)



This is fine.  They aren't too low, don't worry about it.   Your doing good.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Cool! Thanx, Jodi.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 27, 2003)

Sometime over the next few days I am going to post my measurements. I need to have a visual log of them so I can see how I am doing in a couple of months.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2003)

your doing great buff.
once you get into the groove its hard to get out.
just one ? though.
you do back and tris, and chest and bis back to back?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2003)

*Meals 4/28/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee 
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

#3
6oz lean ground turkey
2 cups broccoli
2 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#4
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5
1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax

#6
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
1.5 cups raw spinach
2 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

TOTALS

Fat: 92  
Carbs: 87 (62 without veges)  
Protein: 227  
Total:   2057


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

*weights 4/28/03*

10:00 pm

4 sets seated incline leg press(I don't know the name) 180x10, 270x10, 360x5, 360x4

3 sets standing calf raises (I usually do 525lbs. but I had asked  how to get my HUGE calves smaller -- Prince and DP recommended I lessen the weight and do higher reps... Damn it was hard not to put on my reg. weight  ) 100x20, 100x20, 100x20

3 sets leg ext. 70x10, 80x10, 90x8

3 sets abductor/adductor(?) NO weight listed...only #ed  

3 sets good mornings 45x10, 45x10, 45x10

15 minutes cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

*meals 4/29/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

#3
6oz chicken breast
1.5 c raw spinach
2 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

#4
6oz lean ground turkey patty
1/2 cup brown rice
2 raw serrano pepper
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5
1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax

#6
Not enough time for this meal 

TOTALS  

Fat: 74g   (fat is too low)
Carbs: 86g  (82 w/out veges)
Protein: 180g  
Total:   1749  cal    (calories are too low)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a very hard time getting all of my meals in if I don't get up early.   If I sleep in at all then I have to stay up until 1 am or so to get all 6 meals. I can't do that so my #'s are suffering.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I made an 81 on my Spanish test yesterday!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

*meals 4/30/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 c broccoli
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6 oz lean ground beef (96/4)
1/2 cup brown rice 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#5 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 c cauliflower
1/3 oz Walnuts
2 whole serrano peppers

#6
6 oz lean ground beef (96/4)
1.5 c spinach
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil
2 whole serrano peppers

TOTALS

Fat: 89  
Carbs: 97 including veges (tomorrow I won't include them anymore)
Protein: 219  
Total:   2048


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Buff 

Meals are looking very good.  How do you feel energy wise?  Enough umph at the gym?  Remember skipping meals is not good, took a long time of w8 and DP drilling that in my head.  If you know you aren't going to get enough meals in the day, increase your protein a little in each meal to help make up for the loss of meal 6.  

How much time are you spacing your meals anyway?  Also, I don't even enter my veggies in Fitday, waste of time to me


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Buff
> 
> Meals are looking very good.  How do you feel energy wise?  Enough umph at the gym?  Remember skipping meals is not good, took a long time of w8 and DP drilling that in my head.  If you know you aren't going to get enough meals in the day, increase your protein a little in each meal to help make up for the loss of meal 6.
> ...




I think I almost have the meal thing down, thanx.   My energy is GREAT!! I was telling Brian yesterday how good I was feeling...in general and at the gym. I am spacing my meals 3 hours apart unless I have gotten a 'small' late start and then I space them 2 1/2 to 2 3/4 hours apart. My problem starts when I don't get up until 10am  When I get up at 6:30 or 7:00 time is not an issue. 

The only other problem I have been having is that I feel bloated...a little at the waist and in my fingers...seems to be ever since I got back on this program...however, it is also been the premenstrual time etc, so that could be it, too.

And, oh, if you don't think it is necessary to add veges to Fitday...I won't do it anymore. Any little time savers are appreciate. I already did it for today, so I will start tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

Good, don't worry bout the bloating until "After".  If you are still bloated there are things to help with that.  Are you hungry in between meals yet?  Remember if you don't get up ontime then add the additional protein to help. K?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good, don't worry bout the bloating until "After".  If you are still bloated there are things to help with that.  Are you hungry in between meals yet?  Remember if you don't get up ontime then add the additional protein to help. K?



Ok...after  Yes!! I get hungry when I still have an hour to go....ughh!!! So I have to find something to do to get my mind off of FOOD! It has switched over the last few days though....I used to have my munchy fits at night and not much in the day. Now I am hungry between meals in the earlier part of the day...but I am much more satisfied in the evening -- I still get hungry before the next meal not wanting to eat everything in sight like before  

I will add some extra protein when I get up late. 

So far so good. Oh...even though I am bloated feeling, my jeans fit better? Is that silly? Is that possible after only a week back on the diet? My favorite Levis are quite snug when I put them on just out of the dryer, but I put them on out of the dryer this AM and they were not so snug  They have a little give in them and they're not so tight on my stomach.  Will they fit even better after the bloating goes away??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

*weights 4/30/03*

6:30 pm

4 sets incline bench 65x10, 85x10, 90x6, 90x5

3 sets declind db press (each db 35lbs) 35x8, 35x8, 35x7

3 sets flat bench press 65x10, 85x10, 90x7

3 sets inclind db flys 22x9, 22x8, 22x8  That sux...I have lost a lot strenght in 3 months of not going to the gym  

3 sets chest press 60x10, 60x10, 60x8

3 sets of seated flys(machine) 50x10, 50x9, 50x8

No cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

*meals 5/01/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ??

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz chicken breast 
1.5c cauliflower
1 TSP Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

#4
6oz ground turkey patty
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TSP Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5Edited 9 pm on 5/01/03 I am having a sweet bad attack  so I am going to sub a shake in here instead of the planned meal 
1.5 scoop protien 
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax
4 strawberries
1 pkg splenda

#6
8oz Blue Hake Fillets
1.5c cauliflower
1/2 oz walnuts 

TOTALS

Fat: 88g  
Carbs: 85g (I didn't include veges)
Protein: 221g 

Total:   2011cal


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Damn!! I gotta pee all of the time.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

*Big accomplishment*

I haven't had a diet Dr. Pepper in over a week. Excellent for me because I drank prolly six a day...at least. I haven't had a craving either. I didn't even get a caffeine withdrawl headache...hmmm


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

> TOTALS
> 
> Fat: 89g
> Carbs: 82g (I didn't include veges)
> ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

Good morning Jodi


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

Jodi, I know we have talked about this before, but it was a long time ago. How much cardio do you recommend for me a week. I still have to lose quite a bit of fat.


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

its great that jodi is helping you out so much.

your great jodi...its people like you that help people like buff achieve all her goals.

so buff how many more days?


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

WoW Buff ~ I have finally had time to rome on Im this week.. 

YOU are doing AWESOME!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so buff how many more days?




4!!!!! (school days...not including weekend)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW Buff ~ I have finally had time to rome on Im this week..
> 
> YOU are doing AWESOME!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!




Thanx! I coudn't do it without my IM friends!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

They are great HuH!!!   

I love it here!!


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its great that jodi is helping you out so much.
> 
> your great jodi...its people like you that help people like buff achieve all her goals.
> ...



Are you still losing?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

OMG!!! I am starving tonight AND I want sweets. 

I decided to change my next meal planned. I noted the edit in red on the meals for 5/01/03. I decided to change from chicken to a protien shake. I kinda need the treat right now. Still standing strong though...no cheating, not even a tiny bit.


----------



## J'Bo (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you still losing?



Losing?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

I am not sure...but I think she meant to click on my post and accidentally got yours.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

*meals 5/02/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 4 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz ground turkey
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax

#6
Missed due to unforseen circumstances


TOTALS

Fat: 77   
Carbs: 79  
Protein: 179  

Total:   1740     Kinda low today


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> OMG!!! I am starving tonight AND I want sweets.



Ahhhh....much better. I fixed a protien shake and it was yummy  I am ok now.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am not sure...but I think she meant to click on my post and accidentally got yours.



 yup I screwed up.  What I meant was, do you feel your at a standstill right now.  Not in w8 but, but are you still getting leaner, burning fat, w8 etc.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> yup I screwed up.  What I meant was, do you feel your at a standstill right now.  Not in w8 but, but are you still getting leaner, burning fat, w8 etc.



 


Were you asking me? 

If so, yes, I have been at this same weight for months and months. I have been in the same clothes size for several months as well. I don't know if I have been on this diet  plan long enough to see what its gonna do. I haven't gained and I haven't lost...just hang'in.   However....I feel GREAT


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

Now there is only 3!! more school days left!! 
  


...but who's counting?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

I don't think I have ever posted a 'before and after' pic here.  If I did I don't remember  

This is almost a year old, but haven't changed much.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

I don't recall seeing that, but again, another very inspirational photo.  I just goes to show others out there that by putting some effort into transforming their body, it can be done.

Keep up the hard work Buff!

BTW ... I'm liking you even more now ... all we've ever seen is that fabulously tattooed back of yours ... now we can add a very beautiful face and front to it.   Nice to meet you - again


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Hey! That's great, Buff! Really! You've got sort of a Meg Ryan smile goin' on, there!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

NT...its about time you showed up in here! I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore 

 

Thanks for stopping in. Yea, I love that picture. It gives me inspiraton to keep going. Those jeans I had on in that picture were 24's  Now I am in an 8 or 10...depending on the brand. I wear small to medium shirts when before I wore 2X  THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> *NT...its about time you showed up in here! I was beginning to think you didn't like me anymore *
> 
> 
> ...



not likely!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hey! That's great, Buff! Really! You've got sort of a Meg Ryan smile goin' on, there!



Hi ya DM...thanks for stopping in  Its funny you say that...People tell my daughter (almost everyday) that she looks like a young Meg Ryan...kinda funny.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> not likely!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

I gotta run. I have class in 40 minutes and I still have to get dressed and pack meals. I have a review and chem quiz this AM and then my Spanish final  this afternoon...I will you all then! Hasta luego...until then


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

good luck sweetie!


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

holy smokers...nice transformation...you rock


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

OMG!!! I just saw your transformation Picture!! 
FIRST~~ YOUR BEAUTIFUL!  I agree you do look like Meg Ryan! WoW! 
GIRL YOU TOTALLY ROCK!! I'm sooo proud of you!!!!!!

KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Hi Buff......wow...you look awesome, thanks for putting your pics here, I know I've seen them before but you have reminded me of how inspiring you are for me, you look so young and you do have a Meg Ryan smile, well a Buff smile , your diet looks good, I'm going through it cuz I need to add to mine, I need to eat more cals, so I'm searching all the girls journals........... woohoo, only 3 more days, and then what happens this summer, time off, that would be great.......................congrats again.........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> woohoo, only 3 more days, and then what happens this summer, time off, that would be great.......................congrats again.........



I get the summer off and I hope to start my first teaching job in the fall. I find out if I got the job next Friday  Actually if I get this job I will work a little during the summer, but not full-time until the fall.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

Thanx everyone for the kind words and encouragement. 

Just wait until you see when I am finished my transformation


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

I took my Spanish final today...  I hope to know if I passed the course tomorrow. If I don't Dr. Pain may need to give me a sedative


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 2, 2003)

*5/03/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz ground turkey
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
1.5 scoops protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax oil

#6
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax


TOTALS


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 3, 2003)

*gym 5/02/03*

11:00 pm

3 sets french curls 45x10, 45x10, 45x10

3 sets standing flys 17x10, 17x10, 17x10

3 sets tricep extension 30x8, 30x8, 30x7

3 sets shrugs 45x10, 45x10, 45x10 (I could do A LOT more weight but my hands aren't strong enough to hold for 10 count)

3 sets cable pressdown 50x10, 50x10, 50x8

3 sets fly machine 50x10, 50x9, 50x8 (very exhausted)


15 minutes cardio (5 fast pace walk and 10 stationary bike)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 3, 2003)

How often can I have a diet Rite? Only as treat now and then or can I have 1 a day?


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

Hey Buff, what are french curls?.............


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Buff, what are french curls?.............



They are the same as barbell extensions. 

You lay on you back on a bench and hold the barbell with straight perpendicular arms and then bend the barbell slowly towards your head and then past it...slightly behind your head. Then slowly bring your arms back to straight up in front of you (original position). 

If you haven't done these before, you may need to use the shorter lighter bar at first. TRUST ME...you will feel it the next day so go slow the first time you do it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 4, 2003)

Ahhhh!! What a great time I had last night!   We left the kids at a friends and went out to the boonies with some other friends and camped. 

I got to drink  Mmmmm...rum and diet rite - tasted pretty darn good. 

We had a blast and stupid me didn't go to bed until 5 am this morning and then got up at 8:30 am....argh! I am soooo tired.

Oh, Jodi, I was very good and prepackaged my meals and ate them there. I did very well. Oh!...and you were right. 4 drinks was plenty


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> They are the same as barbell extensions.
> 
> You lay on you back on a bench and hold the barbell with straight perpendicular arms and then bend the barbell slowly towards your head and then past it...slightly behind your head. Then slowly bring your arms back to straight up in front of you (original position).
> ...



Alot of people call them skull crushers as well.  They are totally awesome for the tri's.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Alot of people call them skull crushers as well.



Cool! Thanx. I have always wondered what those were.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

Buff ... how did the tests go?

Camping with friends, good conversation, good drinks and a campfire ... it doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Buff ... how did the tests go?
> 
> Camping with friends, good conversation, good drinks and a campfire ... it doesn't get any better than that!!



I have only taken my Spanish final. I have the other Tuesday and Wednesday. I'll let you know how they go.

Yes! It doesn't get any better than that. I really needed the break. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

*meals 5/04/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz lean ground beef
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz turkey breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz lean ground beef
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#6
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax


TOTALS


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

*gym 5/04/03*

8:30 pm

3 sets standing db curls 20lbsx10, 20lbsx10, 20lbsx10

3 sets bent over rows 35x10, 35x10, 37x10 

3 sets preacher curls 32x10, 42x8, 42x8

3 sets lat pull down machine 10x60, 10x70, 9x80

Cable curl - one right after the other 50x15, 40x12, 30x15, 20x15 OUCH! 

3 sets seated lever row 80x10, 80x10, 80x8


15 minutes cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

*meals 5/05/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ?? liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz chicken breast
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
1.5 scoops protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax oil
Diet RC  

#6
6oz turkey breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax


TOTALS

Fat: 89   
Carbs: 84  
Protein: 214  

Total:   2008


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

Your food plan is making me salivate. 

Hope that you had a great weekend.

How many more days now?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Your food plan is making me salivate.


It is pretty yummy. I pretty much eat the same thing over and over...but I love it!




> Hope that you had a great weekend.


I had an awesome week end.




> How many more days now?




2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I have tests tomorrow and Wednesday! I can't believe it.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

your the best Buff. You have worked through it and now its almost over...do you even know what your going to do with yourself when school is out? other than burn your books.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Buff ... how did the tests go?



I still have tests Tuesday and Wednesday but....I got my Spanish grade back and I PASSED!!!!! I DON'T have to mess with Spanish class anymore!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your the best Buff. You have worked through it and now its almost over...do you even know what your going to do with yourself when school is out? other than burn your books.



plan a trip out here and we'll do the tattoo comparing ... maybe even get a tattoo together.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> do you even know what your going to do with yourself when school is out? other than burn your books.



 

Actually I like the books and I plan to keep them for future reference....HOWEVER...my Spanish note cards ARE going to get burned one by one and I am going to do an "Im finished dance"  while they burn. There are so many of them it will be an all day project lmao!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

i think you meant to quote Buff nt. 
i dont have any tattoos, just a natural girl.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i think you meant to quote Buff nt.
> i dont have any tattoos, just a natural girl.



I think he meant that I can come see him now that school is out...that is what I can do LOL


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Have you guessed yet that Spanish was really hard for me? LOL That is an understatement.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

I should have made it more clear ... but you're right, I was talking to Buff.  I know you don't have any tats ... although, given that you have a few hours inbetween shows ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Brian (my husband) got me a graduation present!!!

Can you guess what it is?????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Brian (my husband) got me a graduation present!!!
> 
> Can you guess what it is?????



Most people won't appreciate it...but I am sooo jazzed!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Ok...no one wants to guess. Thats ok. I, yes me, am going to the Big "O" Rock Show with Godsmack as the headliner!!!

Godsmack is my FAVORITE!!!!!

Not only that...we have pit passes so we get to be in the area immediately infront of the stage...normally where the orchestra would be!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2003)

thats cute...you guys will have a blast...you deserve to have a little fun buff.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

I recently bought the new Godsmack CD ... it's my new lifting CD - great stuff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I recently bought the new Godsmack CD ... it's my new lifting CD - great stuff!



Yea, I bought it too! It is fuqing awesome! I almost know all the words already...I listen to it way to much lol


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

I don't know that I could do that, but one lyric stands out "death will come when I'm good and ready"  

That's me to a T ... I'll go when I decide ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I don't know that I could do that, but one lyric stands out "death will come when I'm good and ready"
> 
> That's me to a T ... I'll go when I decide ...




OMG!!! That is one of my favorite songs! That is song #10.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

I have it playing now ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I have it playing now ...



I like you more everyday


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

we tattooed/pierced oddities have to stick together.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

oh ... speaking of tattooes (what were the chances), I have an appointment to add onto my forearm.  

And speaking of piercings, I did a painful stretching of my PA .. ouch!  6 guage is about as big as that will get.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we tattooed/pierced oddities have to stick together.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> oh ... speaking of tattooes (what were the chances), I have an appointment to add onto my forearm.
> 
> And speaking of piercings, I did a painful stretching of my PA .. ouch!  6 guage is about as big as that will get.



Hey cool!! I can't wait to see it.  

And about the piercing...you know you loved it   
Cool! I can't wait to see that, too.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

BBL...gotta go pick up the kiddos.  

Bye


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hey cool!! I can't wait to see it.
> 
> And about the piercing...you know you loved it
> Cool! I can't wait to see that, too.



careful what thou asks for ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> careful what thou asks for ...


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

> TOTALS



Did you figure your totals today?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did you figure your totals today?



Yes...I have edited and added them now. Thanx!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

*meals 5/06/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit
1 whole serrano pepper

#3
6oz chicken breast
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#5
1.5 scoops protein
5 strawberries plus I ate one  
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6oz lean ground beef
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax
1 whole serrano pepper

TOTALS

Fat: 90  
Carbs: 82
Protein: 214  

Total:   2001    

I HAD to have a soda this evening...too much "finals" stress


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Oh my!! I just had a craving flash...just like a wave and then it was gone...THANK GOODNESS!!! I just had a brief craving for something really, really greasy...isn't that gross?!?!?! Nothing particular, however, deep fried mushrooms might be tastey. 

Oh well, I will go eat my ground turkey and romaine lettuce


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

I don't know whats wrong with me this evening. I am STARVING!! I am so hungry my stomach hurts really bad. I am eating now, but I don't think I have been this hungry since I started the new diet. I am not hungry for sweets or anything...just frigg'in starving for food.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I don't know whats wrong with me this evening. I am STARVING!! I am so hungry my stomach hurts really bad. I am eating now, but I don't think I have been this hungry since I started the new diet. I am not hungry for sweets or anything...just frigg'in starving for food.



 Good, then its working.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

Ok!! WTF??? I am so swollen feeling this morning. My fingers feel like sausages


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Are you drinking plenty of water?  Soda/Coffee can contribute to that.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Didn't you say it was close to that time?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you drinking plenty of water?  Soda/Coffee can contribute to that.



I had one soda yesterday...I think its caffiene free and I drink decaf coffee in the AM. Should they still be a problem? I am drinking 4 to 5 liters a day...I might be able to drink a little more   I can try that.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Try to drink another Liter of water today.  It should help


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Didn't you say it was close to that time?




Woo Hoo!!  Its over!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Try to drink another Liter of water today.  It should help



Ok, I will


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_



Such bravado when it's a long distant request.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

*gym 5/06/03*

3:30pm

3 sets free weight squats 135x10, 155x10, 155x10

3 sets reverse leg press machine 270x10, 270x8, 270x8...I don't know how much the slide bar is so I just listed the plates I put on.

3 sets standing lever calf raises 140x12, 140x12, 140x12

3 sets good mornings 55x10, 55x10, 55x10

 hmmm... is that all? I think so. Damn, it sure seemed like more when I was trying to walk down the stairs when I got finished. 


cardio - 20 mins and then 5 min in hot tub


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

*meals 5/07/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (leaded...finals day)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
3 oz ground turkey 
3 oz ground beef
1/4 avocado
1c romaine
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

TOTALS

Fat: 88g  
Carbs: 82g   
Protein: 238g  

Total:   2071 cal


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Buff - try skipping the veggies in meals 2&4 K? 

Your doing great.  Nice planning, I like it 

How's the bloating, any better?  Now I'm bloated today


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Buff - try skipping the veggies in meals 2&4 K?
> 
> Your doing great.  Nice planning, I like it
> ...




Ok, I will not have any veges with 2&4...thought I was sneak'in um in on ya! drats!! lol 

Planning is getting pretty easy. Yes...bloating is MUCH better. I will try to keep up that amount of water and see if it helps. Sorry your bloated...hope it gets better for you tomorrow.  

Thanks for all of you input...it help tremendously!! More than you know. I tell Brian what you say and how you are helping. He has been very supportive now and says that it is good to have someone to get help from. 

Oh...did you see I edited my menu from today  I have been under soooo much stress with finals...I HAD to have a diet RC. Hope that is ok...I won't make a habit of it. I also added one extra strawberry to my shake tonight and I ate on too. I have been fucking starving...I am hungry an hour after I eat.  

Thanks for the help


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Good, glad things are going well.  Remember, although annoying, hunger is a good thing.  Are you still up or just waking up?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you still up or just waking up?



STILL up! I am studying for my Oganic Chem II final that is at 10:30 am. I guess I will got to bed in a little while.

You? You at work, just getting up or still up?


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Started my day at 2:30 AM this morning.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Started my day at 2:30 AM this morning.




That is too damn early!!


 I better go to bed before I get hungry again!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Go to bed and get your sleep.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Go to bed and get your sleep.



Good morning Jodi...I am up again. 

I gotta go to bed early tonight! 2 hours isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

I AM DONE!!! I HAVE NO MORE SCHOOL!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

Congrats babe


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

congrats babe...i knew that you would get through it...now celebrate by whorin.......so whats up with this tart in that other thread...someones screamin "issues..i have issues".


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> congrats babe...i knew that you would get through it...now celebrate by whorin...


Thanks! When I walked out of that last test it was like....wow, I am really finished. Hard to believe after all of these years.



> ....so whats up with this tart in that other thread...someones screamin "issues..i have issues".



I DON'T KNOW!! Both Piano and Gr81 or whatever the fuck his name is...they both really pissed me off!  The whole thing was stupid...piano needs to go to a "rightousness" forum and get the hell out of ours. And for the other dumbass...he is not posting for fun or info...only to piss people off!   BASTARDS!!!  

I am not even reading their posts. I am pretending they aren't there. I am only acknowledging the sane people.... he he he well you know what I mean.

Oh well, those idiots really make me appreciate my good friends here.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Congrats babe




Thanx man!!   




Vancouver sucked tonight...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2003)

*meals 5/08/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ?? liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
6 oz chicken breast
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6 oz ground beef
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

I have to work today and I need to be able to eat quickly and easily. I wasn't able to vary my fat much today...not a lot of time to prepare.

TOTALS

Fat: 89g  
Carbs: 80g   
Protein: 220g  

Total:   2004 cals


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

i am always reading about these sorrano peppers....what are they?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am always reading about these sorrano peppers....what are they?



They are the same color as jalapenos, but they are a little smaller and thinner. I think they have a better taste than jals...but jals are good, too. Serranos are hotter


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Wow, how weird it was last night. I kept feeling like I should be doing homework  I ACTUALLY got to watch tv last night AND I worked in my garden!! I got to do stuff I haven't been able to do this season...the garden had really gotten away from me. I used the weed whacker (which was in need of badly) and I pulled LOTS and LOTS of grass out of the garden...I am still not finished. I watered plants and spread stuff to kill the catapillars that were eating my dill  They were eating them as fast as they could grow. Not anymore


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Ugghhh! I had a really hard time choking down all of my food last night for my last meal. I wasn't really hungry, but it was past time to eat. I really, really had to make myself eat. Same thing this morning. I had to struggle to get all of my breakfast down the hatch. 

Whats up with that??? I went from being frigg'in starving one day to NOT wanting to eat the next? Normal? Stress? Lack of sleep?


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

been there done that with the food thing.  I think it's normal.  Once you get on a normal schedule, you'll find that it will balance out.  --> nt's 2 cents worth ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Thanx NT  

Now I am starving again!! Time for meal 2 and I can't eat it fast enough...I have to make myself slow down...Mmmmmm it is soooo good!  

I guess I will get used to this roller coaster someday.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

*gym 5/08/03*

UUGGHH!!!! I didn't get to go.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

*meals 5/09/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ?? liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

#3
6oz chicken breast
1.5c romaine
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
6 oz turkey breast cutlet
2 tsp. nat. peanut butter
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6 oz chicken breast
1.5c romaine
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper


TOTALS

Fat: 92   
Carbs: 83   
Protein: 218  

Total:   2041


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

starving hey? good girl...means your burning fat...mmmm bye bye fat....me hungry too.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Hey Buff
The fat looks a little high per meal.  What I mean is 

1 T of Newmans BV = 9 G
1/2 T. of Flax or Olive Oil = 7 G
6 oz. Chicken = 4-6 G

Thats 20-22G fat per meal according to my calculations.  Am I missing something.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey Buff
> The fat looks a little high per meal.  What I mean is
> 
> ...



1 T of Newmans is only 4.5...2 T is 9
1 tsp. (not TBS) of flax is 4g (I typed it wrong...it right on Fitday)
6 oz chicken = about 3g (fitday and my chicken package says 1.5 g fat per 4 oz)

4.5+4+3= about 12g

Sound ok to you?


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Good girl!  

The dressing I was thinking was like my new one for some reason which is 9G per T.  

Sorry I'm off today


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good girl!
> 
> The dressing I was thinking was like my new one for some reason which is 9G per T.
> ...




NP...Thanks for watching out for me.

Also, not only did I type some wrong...I copied and pasted it wrong. Then I didn't correct it when I edited meals.


----------



## katie64 (May 8, 2003)

Congratualtions on finishing school, so when is graduation or did you already have that??????????  Your meals look really good, I still need to add to mine to get my cals up, damn its hard when your not used to eating.............You have alot of accomplishments Buff, you must be proud of yourself


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Congratualtions on finishing school, so when is graduation or did you already have that??????????  Your meals look really good, I still need to add to mine to get my cals up, damn its hard when your not used to eating.............You have alot of accomplishments Buff, you must be proud of yourself



Thank you Katie. I have a lot of support from my friends and family...I COULDN'T do it without them.  

Because the degree plans changed...I won't actually do the graduation ceremony until December 2003...But I don't mind, it was a fair trade out for NOT having to take Spanish 3


----------



## lina (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I AM DONE!!! I HAVE NO MORE SCHOOL!!! WOO HOO!!!









Congrats!!!! Good for you!!

Your meals look very nice buff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Lina!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 9, 2003)

*Re: meals 5/09/03*



> #1
> 1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
> 5 egg whites
> 2 egg yolk
> ...



UUGGHH!!!! I fucked up so bad today!!! I woke up late and didn't have time to fix breakfast so on the way OUT the door I had to do some juggling.

#1
1/2 oz walnuts
1 apple
6 oz chicken

#2 
as planned but a little late

#3
I FUCKED UP!!!
I was on a short break when I ran home to get meal #2 & #3 and I grabbed the wrong meal. DUMB ME!! DUMB ME!! I got my meal #4 instead...and since it was all I had to eat at meal time I ate it  

#4
Was the meal I should have eaten at the #3 time.

UUGGHH!! Do you think it will mess me up very bad???


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Buff -  

Your fine don't worry about it as long as you ate your meals.  I wouldn't call that a bad fuck up.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Buff -
> 
> Your fine don't worry about it as long as you ate your meals.  I wouldn't call that a bad fuck up.




Ok, cool. Thanx.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 10, 2003)

*meals 5/10/03*

2 GNC women's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium

water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 oz walnuts
6 oz chicken
1 apple

#2
6 oz tuna in water
1 TBS mayo
1 tsp flax
1 pink grapefruit

#3
6 oz chicken
1.5 steamed cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax

#4
6 oz extra lean ground beef
1/2 c brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax

#5
6 oz ground turkey
1.5 romaine
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax

#6
1.5 scoop protein
1 TBS heavy cream
4 strawberries
1 tsp flax

TOTALS

Fat: 84  
Carbs: 74  
Protein: 217  

Total:   1920


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Yo Buff!   

Knock Knock...............You home?


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

she outs celebratin.....hey buff.....hello?....mmm i miss her.


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

Hey Buff, I'd like to chat with you, have some questions that I need refreshed, PM me when you get back please...........Katie


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yo Buff!
> 
> Knock Knock...............You home?




Hi. I am back. Whew! What a rough couple of days. I have had a few problems with one of my children...long story...but taken care of for now.

OMG!!! The Godsmack concert yesterday was fucking awesome!! We also got to see Head PE, Stone Sour, Powerman 5000 (even got an autograph!) and of course, Godsmack. It was great....but...and there is a BIG BUTT...there is NO in and out and you CAN NOT take anything in so guess what. It was an all day event and I couldn't eat my normal meals.  Oh, well, I got right back on it today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> she outs celebratin.....hey buff.....hello?....mmm i miss her.



Awe...thanks *sniff sniff* I missed you guys, too. 

But I am back now


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Buff, I'd like to chat with you, have some questions that I need refreshed, PM me when you get back please...........Katie



I am PMing you right now.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

*meals 5/11/03*

NOT EVEN GONNA DO IT!!

I spent all day at the Big "O" Rock Show and meals sucked.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

*gym 5/11/03*

NO GYM WORKOUT, BUT...

I definitely got a great workout. Anyone who has gone moshing or pushing to the front of extremely packed people while singing and head bangins (lol) knows what a good workout it is. Brian and I worked our way up to the 2nd row...god was it ever hot. I was so sweaty! We were so packed that I could have picked up my feet without holding on and still stayed where I was except for being so sweaty...then I would have slid out LMFAO. Not only do you have to fight to move up...you have to fight not to be pushed back by others. My muscles are sooo sore today. I had a great workout. We did the moshing and dancing early in the day and then we pushed through the rocking crowd for Godsmack for 1 1/2 hours!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 12, 2003)

*meals 5/12/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ?? liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
6 oz chicken breast
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6 oz ground beef
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

I have to work today and I need to be able to eat quickly and easily. I wasn't able to vary my fat much today...not a lot of time to prepare.

TOTALS

Fat: 89g 
Carbs: 80g 
Protein: 220g 

Total: 2004 cals


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Hey Buff! 

Seems like you had a great day at that concert thing!  Meals look really good! 

Now, how about an update? 

Jen


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Buff seems like your getting busy for the summer, my restaurant opens today, so I'll be getting busy too........hope your well........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*5/13/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

#3
6oz lean ground beef
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz turkey breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz lean ground beef
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#6
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*5/13/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
6 oz chicken breast
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#6
6 oz ground beef
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

TOTALS

Fat: 89g  
Carbs: 80g   
Protein: 220g  

Total:   2004 cals


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*5/14/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee 
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 med apple

#3
Gound turkey patty
2 serrano peppers
2 cups steamed fresh snap green beans
1 tsp flax oil
1/4 oz walnuts

#4
6oz extra lean ground beef (96/4)
1/2c brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil

#5
6 oz ground turkey patty
2 serrano peppers
2 cups steamed fresh snap green beans
1 tsp flax oil
1/4 oz walnuts

#6
1.5 scoop pretein mixed water
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 tsp flax
4 med strawberries 

TOTALS

Fat: 90 
Carbs: 84 
Protein: 232  
Total:   2034


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

yeah ... the sexy tattoed buff makes an appearance.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*05/15/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz ground turkey
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax

#6
Fell asleep  


TOTALS

Fat: 77   
Carbs: 79  
Protein: 179  

Total:   1740


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> yeah ... the sexy tattoed buff makes an appearance.



Hi ya babe!!


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Yo sexy....where the hellya been?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yo sexy....where the hellya been?



Hi ya Kuso!   


I have 3 words for where I have been...work, kids and craziness!!

Now that I am out of school...the high school needs me everyday. 5 kids in several activities each makes for a crazy end of the year...now I am having to study AGAIN when I thought I was finished because the principal wants me to take the "composite sciece" teaching test instead of just the "biology" one AND I have NEVER had physics so I am borrowing 2 books from one of the teachers at the high school and teaching myself physics!! Ugghh!! That is where I have been.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Shit.......more study eh? Oh well, you`ll be thankful for it soon enough ...you`re kicking ass


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shit.......more study eh? Oh well, you`ll be thankful for it soon enough ...you`re kicking ass



yea, it will be ok. I have until June 28 (same day as Ozfest  here) to study. If I don't pass and I probably won't the first time around...I will take it a couple months after that. It will be worth it.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> If I don't pass and I probably won't the first time around...



What? What? What? *What?* *What? *

I`m gonna pretend I didn`t here that talk  you ARE going to kick ass


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

ahhhh, the never ending learning curve.  You'll kick a$$!! 
Where are you at with the tattoos my dear?  he he ... I have an appointment for the end of June.  Not sure if I want to brave the back again or get more on my left arm done.  What do you think ... back or forearm?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ahhhh, the never ending learning curve.  You'll kick a$$!!
> *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*meal spacing question*

Do you count from the time you start eating or when you are finished eating to the next meal? It can take me a short time to eat or it can take me 30-45 minutes to eat sometimes...especially all that oatmeal and eggs! It takes me forever!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

I'll be back in a few minutes...gotta take a shower.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

*Re: meal spacing question*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Do you count from the time you start eating or when you are finished eating to the next meal? It can take me a short time to eat or it can take me 30-45 minutes to eat sometimes...especially all that oatmeal and eggs! It takes me forever!



Count from the time you start eating but 30 mins doesn't really matter too much unless your freakin starving


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: meal spacing question*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Count from the time you start eating but 30 mins doesn't really matter too much unless your freakin starving



Ok, cool. Thanx!


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

Did you not think the back was painful to get tattooed?

If it was so uncomfortable, I'd choose that as well, but ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Did you not think the back was painful to get tattooed?
> 
> If it was so uncomfortable, I'd choose that as well, but ...



No, I didn't think it was too uncomfortable. In fact, after he has been working on me a bit...I can go to sleep.  I LOVE it...what can I say??....I am a freak


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Buff.........your diet looks great, but I don't see where you get all the carbs from, is this how you have always eaten, you know, when you intially lost the 93.............. I was going to do a keto diet, have you ever done that???


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Meals are perfect as usual   Will I see you on here this weekend?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hi Buff.........your diet looks great, but I don't see where you get all the carbs from, is this how you have always eaten, you know, when you intially lost the 93.............. I was going to do a keto diet, have you ever done that???



This is my diet.

...keto diet???? I don't know what it is.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Meals are perfect as usual   Will I see you on here this weekend?



THANX!!! Yes! I will be here this weekend. I might be sleeping in...but I WILL be here! 

I will post todays menu and Sat. menu...

...see you then!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

Hey buff....just popped in to say hi..
So how is life without school to worry about?
It looks like you and Jodi make a good team.
Keep it up girl.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> This is my diet.
> 
> ...keto diet???? I don't know what it is.



Keto diet - There are many forms of this.  The most popular one is the Atkins diet, which for a BB I don't suggest.  

One that BB's use is a CKD diet.  Lyle McDonald wrote the best book on CKD.  

Brief description and not fully detailed by any means but, its where your body switches from using carbs/glycogen for energy and starts producing ketones for energy by reducing all carbs in diet.  Most people have to stay under 20G a day and that also mean very very very low on the veggies.  You also have to lower your protein intake and increase your fat.  Then 1 or 2 consecutive days you have to do a carb refeed where your fat intake is extremely low and you stuff yourself to the gil with high and low glycemic carbs.  Sounds like fun, until your done your refeed then you can't move.  

Its not a bad diet and I've tried it over 2 years ago but I prefer the diets that we follow.  Its more balanced IMO!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Keto diet - There are many forms of this.  The most popular one is the Atkins diet, which for a BB I don't suggest.
> 
> One that BB's use is a CKD diet.  Lyle McDonald wrote the best book on CKD.
> ...



Wow! You know a lot, Jodi. I think I learn something new from you almost everyday. Thanx for the info. I tried Atkins once...it didn't do much for me.  I agree with you, I like the diet I use now.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 18, 2003)

*5/16/03*

I am a slacker...not gonna post it...well not right now.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 18, 2003)

*meals 5/17/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

SAME MENU AS FRIDAY

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz ground turkey
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax

#6
Woke up to late to get 6 meals in today. 


TOTALS

Fat: 77   
Carbs: 79  
Protein: 179  

Total:   1740


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 18, 2003)

*meals 5/18/03*

2 GNC Women's slow release multi-vit
calcium

water - 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c streamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1 tsp. flax oil

#6
woke up toooooo late to get 6 meals in today 

TOTALS

Fat: 73   
Carbs: 83  
Protein: 189  

Total:   1752


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Here's the changes you wanted. 

5 Meals:
1800 Cals

200P
75C
75F

How's that?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Here's the changes you wanted.
> 
> 5 Meals:
> ...




THaNK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!

I will get right on it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

*gym 5/18/03*

Softball practice for 1 1/2 hours...kicked my butt!!

3 seated flys 60x10, 70x10, 70x8

3 incline bench press 65x10, 85x8, 85x7

3 bench press 85x10, 95x10, 95x8

3 decline bench press (db) 35x8, 35x8, 35x7

3 chest press 60x10, 70x10, 80x8

20 minutes on eliptical


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

*meals 5/19/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ??  liters

WOO HOO!!! 1st day of new plan!!   

*Jodi, I think I need your help tweaking this. But I should get it down in a couple of days. Please tell me what you think...OH..see my fitday link if you wann see where some of the "extra" stuff came from. THANK YOU!!   * 

#1
1/3 cup dry oatmeal made with water
7 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

F-17g, C-21, P-34 *will use 1/2 TBS next time

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F-16g, C-21, P-43

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c zucchini
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp olive oil
1/4 oz walnuts

F-15g, C-3, P-42

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

F-16g, C-24, P-39

#5
3 oz lean ground beef
3 oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1 1/2 tsp flax

F-15g, C-2, P-39


TOTALS


Fat: 80g   
Carbs: 72g  
Protein: 199g  

Total:   1803 cal


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

*Re: meals 5/19/03*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
> calcium
> 
> ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

*Re: meals 5/19/03*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
> calcium
> 
> ...



Ok, I went in and made changes where you noted...but now my fat is at 80g. It would have been 78g if I could have changed the 1 TBS heavy cream to 1/2 TBS...couldn't change it since I already at that meal.

Is 78g of fat too much...do I need to stay right at 75 or do I have a small amount of buffer?


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Your good


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

Am I still using the plan with carbs at meal 1, 2 and 4? I hadn't asked...figured I better ask before I get to out of whack.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Yes for now.  Then if fat loss slows down we can make adjustments.  Sound good?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes for now.  Then if fat loss slows down we can make adjustments.  Sound good?



Sounds perfect!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 20, 2003)

*meals 5/20/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1 apple
3/4 oz walnuts
3 oz lean ground beef
3 oz turkey breast cutlet

F-15g, C-24, P-42 


#2
6 oz canned tuna
2.5 tsp real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F-15, C-21, P-43


#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c grilled zucchini
4.5 tsp Newmans BV
1/2 TBS flax oil

F-15g, C-2, P-42


#4
7 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1/2 TBS flax oil

F-15g, C-24, P-33


#5
6 oz lean ground beef
1.5 cup romaine
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1 tsp flax

F-15g, C-2, P-36


TOTALS

Fat: 77g  (indivuals add up to 75...but fitday total shows 77)
Carbs: 72g  
Protein: 201g  

Total:   1775 cal


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

Buff you always do great!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Buff you always do great!




I love the little headbanger lmao  

*bow* *bow* thank you


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

*meals 5/21/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6  liters

#1
7 egg whites
2 egg yolks
1/3 c oatmeal
2 cups coffee
1/2 tsp heavy cream

F-15g, C-21, P-38


#2
6 oz canned tuna
2.5 tsp real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F-15, C-21, P-43


#3
7 oz chicken breast 
1.5c grilled zucchini
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1/2 TBS olive oil

F-15g, C-1, P-34


#4
7 oz extra lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
2 tsp Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

F-15g, C-23, P-43


#5
1.5 scoop protein 
4 med strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 TBS flax oil (rounded for 1 extra gram of fat)

F-15g, C-5, P-35

TOTALS

Fat: 76g  
Carbs: 74g  
Protein: 196g  

Total:   1780 cal.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

Yea!! My study guide for my "teacher certification" came in yesterday...the only thing that sux is that now I have to start studying hard again  But it will be worth it if I can pass the test!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Good Luck Buff!


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

buff dear ... did you ever ask about if there is a difference between the amount of flax you're taking and a capsule?


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

> 1/2 TBS flax oil (rounded for 1 extra gram of fat)


  I fucking LOVE IT!!!  

NT - most flax caps are only 1G Fat per Capsule so she would have to take a buttload of caps to equal what she takes in oil.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Good Luck Buff!



Thanks!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I fucking LOVE IT!!!



I'm learning, huh?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

*meals 5/22/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ??  liters

#1
7 egg whites
2 egg yolks
1 apple
2 cups coffee (made with only one coffee "singles" bag)
1 TBS heavy cream

F-15g, C-25, P-30


#2
6 oz chicken breast
1/2 oz walnuts 
1 apple

F-14, C-23, P-41


#3
7 oz lean ground beef
1.5c lettuce
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

F-15g, C-1, P-42


#4
7 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
4 tsp Newmans BV
1 tsp flax oil

F-15g, C-24, P-37


#5
2 scoops protein 
4 med strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1/2 TBS flax oil 

F-14g, C-5, P-46

TOTALS

Fat: 75g   
Carbs: 80g  (too much??)
Protein: 198g 

Total:   1797 cals


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

So far my meal changes feel really good. It is much easier for me to do and I feel great!

I think this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> buff dear ... did you ever ask about if there is a difference between the amount of flax you're taking and a capsule?



I really kinda like the taste of flax in my food now.   

But thanks anyway


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2003)

Buff my dear ... I was asking if you knew the difference in the amounts of flax oil you're taking and a 1000mg (i believe that's the size) capsule?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Buff my dear ... I was asking if you knew the difference in the amounts of flax oil you're taking and a 1000mg (i believe that's the size) capsule?




Nope...I don't have a clue. I have never even seen a flax capsule or even a bottle of them.


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> So far my meal changes feel really good. It is much easier for me to do and I feel great!
> 
> I think this is gonna be awesome!



  Glad your liking it


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

Buff, your food looks pretty good to me.  Seems like an old pro.  I hope I can keep my stuff as tight as you.  I have not yet jumped  on the flax bandwagon.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Buff, your food looks pretty good to me.  Seems like an old pro.  I hope I can keep my stuff as tight as you.  I have not yet jumped  on the flax bandwagon.



Thanks eskimo...Jodi runs a tight ship and has taught me a lot. You will do fine...just have to know you limits and stick to 'um. I didn't like flax when I first started using it...tasted like shit. Now I don't mind it...in fact I have to have it in some foods or the foods taste "odd"


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

*5/23/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: ?? liters

#1
1 apple
3/4 oz walnuts
3 oz lean ground beef
3 oz turkey breast cutlet

F-15g, C-24, P-42 


#2
6 oz canned tuna
2.5 tsp real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F-15, C-21, P-43


#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c grilled zucchini
4.5 tsp Newmans BV
1/2 TBS flax oil

F-15g, C-2, P-42


#4
7 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1/2 TBS flax oil

F-15g, C-24, P-33


#5
6 oz lean ground beef
1.5 cup romaine
2.5 tsp Newmans BV
1 tsp flax

F-15g, C-2, P-36


TOTALS

Fat: 77g  
Carbs: 72g  
Protein: 201g  

Total:   1775 cal


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I didn't like flax when I first started using it...tasted like shit. Now I don't mind it...in fact I have to have it in some foods or the foods taste "odd"


A follow up flax question: do you just down or do you add it to things (e.g, salad)?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 23, 2003)

I have downed it upon occasion and then chased it with something...I usually add it to food. Salad, rice, tuna...etc...


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Where are you?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

OMG!! I am sorry I've been out. I have had the worst kidney infection known to man. I have been extremely sick and have seen a dozen doctors. I think I am finally over it and can get back to my regular life and diet. 

If you ever think you have a kidney infection...DON'T ignore it. It can get really bad really, really quick.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

glad your ok babe....i was begining to wonder about you.
so you coming with us in October or what?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah ... after ya coming down tattoo'ed one?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...so you coming with us in October or what?



  I've been out for 10 days...I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about. Clue me in, please.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

long story short ... there are several IM'er going to Vegas on October 23-26th for the Mr. Olympia contest (or that's the official reason) ... the unofficial reason is to make a huge IM party of it!  So far, there are about a dozen or so saying they're going to come.  You should think about it, it should be a great time.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

OH YEA!! I wanna go. I will have to make some serious plans for my kids though. I will discuss it with hubby and hopefully get to go.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

there is a thread in open about it ... Vegas Olympia crowd or something like that.  At the beginning are those that have expressed interest in going.  Start planning ... it should prove to be quite a 4 day party!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Well its a bout fucking time  

 j/k Ouch!! Hope your ok.  

You better come to Vegas with us.  NT and I are planning for some fun times!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

it will be the Jodi/Nt thrill seeker tour ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

You forgot drunken fools too!  

Love the Avi!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well its a bout fucking time
> 
> *I missed you too! *
> ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You forgot drunken fools too!



Well hell!! I gotta be there too then LMAO!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

NT...I love the avi too, BUT.......  WHERE are the dreds?!?!?!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrats on the 'label'...I was wondering when you would be a moderator...it was only a matter of time. When did that happen?

Prince is lucky to have you as a moderator...in fact, so are we. Thanx.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> NT...I love the avi too, BUT.......  WHERE are the dreds?!?!?!



 ... that;s what I look like just before I get cornrows put in ... dreads are scary because you can't 'take' them out, they have to be cut off ... or so I'm told.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... that;s what I look like just before I get cornrows put in ... dreads are scary because you can't 'take' them out, they have to be cut off ... or so I'm told.



Oh! Sorry...cornrows...that is what I meant. Its funny cause when I was typing dreads I kept thinking it didn't look right lmao   

Well dammit! I wanna see a current pic!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

there's one in the members section ... not a good one though ... like I can take a good pic.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there's one in the members section ... not a good one though ... like I can take a good pic.



Gotta go see...brb


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=351254#post351254


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW!! Great pics! You have a beautiful family. Your daughter is really cute and of course your wife is beautiful...and YOU....WOW!! You are a HOTTIE!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

*meals 6-4-03*

2 GNC Women's slow release multi-vitamin
600mg calcuim tablet

water - ???


Meal #1
7 egg whites
2 egg yolks
12 oz coffee (decaf)
1/2 TBS h. cream
1/3 c oatmeal
2 splenda packets

F-15, C-21, P-34

Meal #2
6 oz tuna
2.5 tsp mayo
1 tsp flax oil
1 grapefruit

F-15, C-21, P-43

Meal #3
6 oz blue hake fish
2/3 oz walnuts

F-15, C-3, P-33


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

there's a couple more pics of the cornrows
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=354175#post354175


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanx NT...they are great! I love 'um.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

Dammit! Fitday is down.  

Oh yea...I have been married 15 years today.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Congratulations Buff!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow, that rocks, Buff.  More than twice as I have been (sneaking up on seven years).  Any words of advice for us "newbies?"


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2003)

*meals 6-9-03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz turkey breast cutlet
1.5c steamed cauliflower 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil
1 whole serrano pepper

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
6 oz chicken breast
1.5c cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil
1 whole serrano pepper


TOTALS

Fat: 75g  
Carbs: 77g   
Protein: 195g  

Total:   1776 cals


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 10, 2003)

*meals 6-10-03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 6 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 grapefruit

#3
6oz ground turkey
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1/2 Flax oil

#5
6oz chicken breast
1.5 cup romaine
1TBS Newmans BV
1/2 tsp flax


TOTALS

Fat: 77   
Carbs: 79  
Protein: 179  (I know...its low - I will work on it)

Total:   1740


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

So how was your weekend binge? 
Come on tell me all about it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> So how was your weekend binge?
> Come on tell me all about it.




I am scared  to tell you all about it...I was VERY, VERY bad.  

Let me say there was A LOT of food, liquor, and sex...well some sex but mostly food and liquor  

If you won't yell at me too loud...I will tell you a little more about it


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

K I won't yell, Promise


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Friday we sat at a little table right on the river - 1 ft away, maybe and I had very yummy strawberry daquiri and chip and salsa (it is San Antonio you know)...then we walked a bit and checked out some of the little Mexican shops on our way to HOOTERS!  VERY cute work uni's at HOOTERS  There I had a diet coke and some hot wings...this all from 3:45 to 6:15pm...THEN our friends finally showed up and we ate dinner at Old Republic of Texas. I had the baked potato - loaded with fried fish and a HUGE 64 oz mango daquiri (actually I only drank about 1/2 ) I don't really like mango and it is the only kind my friend Rhonda liked. Then we walked the Riverwalk somemore and ended up at Mad Dogs Bar...damn it was crowded, but we managed to get a table by the river. We drank about $90 in liquor in about an hour or so. Glad I only had to stumble back to our 4 1/2 star hotel that was right on the river lmao. God the hotel was nice. The opened the doors for us...our room had a locked bar and an honor bar(snacks) but we didn't dare touch them....too fucking expensive. Did you know that the hotel would have charged us $25 to remove the honor bar? It must be a huge temptation and a big money maker for them...1 candy bar was $3 UGGHH!!

Saturday we were up by 9:30 am - we got our friends up and headed to Market Square. We rode the trolley...tooo damn hot to walk several blocks. There we walked through all the little Mexican shops - we got all my kids something there. Then we ate AGAIN (we didn't have breakfast so we were starving) at Las Margaritas. There we had this group meal that was about $50 for 4 (thats how they sell it). It came with a huge sizzling plate of sausage, chicken, beef fajita, and ribs. It also had some potato slices and each of us got tortillas, guacamole, rice, and refried beans. It was damn good! We ate all this around 1 pm and weren't hungry again until 10 that night. We rode the trolley back to our hotel where our friends went to take a nap. Now you may not believe this since we had been eating and drinking like crazy, but me and Brian (hubby) went to the hotels gym for an hour. I did a few weights, but I spent 45 minutes on the eliptical - God did I ever feel better after that!! We went home took a shower and headed back to the riverwalk.

We ate at Joe's Crab Shack on the river and had several mixed drinks. We were tired so we called it sort of an early night (midnight)...however, silly me decided to rent a "hotel" movie and Brian and I were up until 3:30 am  

Sunday we didn't eat any breakfast unless you count lunch at IHOP (International House of Pancakes) breakfast. We then went shopping and did a lot more walking before going home about 8 pm that night.

We had a super time. The hotel was so neat...I had never stayed in a really nice nice place like that. Oh...somewhere in that weekend we had some drinks (I had white russians) at the hotel bar.

I know I fucked my diet up...but it was worth it. Now I can concentrate on behaving.

Ok...let the ass chewing begin


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Not at all.  I'm glad you had!  Of course I would have probably thrown in some Hot Fudge Brownie Ice Cream Sundaes and some cheesecake oh cookies too, somewhere in that weekend.  

Sometimes after being strict for so long you have to let loose.  Glad you had fun and Happy Anniversary :thrumb:


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanx I did have a great time...oh, I had icecream and chocolate. So I got it ALL out of my system lmao.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

I want cheesecake!  

Sorry carb depleting only 1 more day before carbs


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 11, 2003)

Buff, 

Didnt realize that you were from San Antonio.  I have been there twice for work in the last year (last time in March) and I LOVE it.  I stayed at the Hyatt and had a few too many drinks at many of the same places you mentioned (except for the Hooters) but I did go to Swig and Howl At The Moon.  Nice place.

Ralph


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds like a party to me!  Now ... back to the eating clean young lady!


----------



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: meals 6-10-03*



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
> calcium
> 
> ...



Hi Buff - do you count your coffee and splenda and cream?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: meals 6-10-03*



> _*Originally posted by Victoria *_
> Hi Buff - do you count your coffee and splenda and cream?



Hi Victoria  Welcome!

I count my coffee and heavy cream...but not the splenda. I don't add it to fitday, just here.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

*meals 6/11/03*

2 GNC woman's slow release multi-vitamin
calcium 

Water: 5 liters

#1
1/2 cup dry oatmeal made with water
5 egg whites
2 egg yolk
2 cups coffee (decaff)
1 TBS heavy cream with coffee
2 pkg. splenda

#2
6 oz canned tuna
1 TBS real mayo 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

#3
6oz chicken breast
1.5c romaine 
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Olive oil

#4
6oz lean ground beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1 TBS Newmans BV
1 tsp Flax oil

#5
1.5 scoops protein
4 strawberries
1 TBS heavy cream
1 tsp flax oil



TOTALS

Fat: 75   
Carbs: 77  
Protein: 190  

Total:   1783


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Buff,
> 
> Didnt realize that you were from San Antonio.  I have been there twice for work in the last year (last time in March) and I LOVE it.  I stayed at the Hyatt and had a few too many drinks at many of the same places you mentioned (except for the Hooters) but I did go to Swig and Howl At The Moon.  Nice place.
> ...



I actually live about an hour away, but get to the Riverwalk a couple times a year and SA about 2-3 times a month sometimes.

Maybe next time you come we can party a little


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Sounds like a party to me!  Now ... back to the eating clean young lady!




It was a great fuqing party...well that, too but it was a fun party weekend lmao. Wish you were there  

OH!! Guess whose wife I got to chat with today  I rather enjoyed it and will have to do so again soon.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I actually live about an hour away, but get to the Riverwalk a couple times a year and SA about 2-3 times a month sometimes.
> 
> Maybe next time you come we can party a little


Hell Yeah.  How about party a lot!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> It was a great fuqing party...well that, too but it was a fun party weekend lmao. Wish you were there
> *a simple call to your local travel agent and book a Vegas weekend, and we can make that happen for real!*
> OH!! Guess whose wife I got to chat with today  I rather enjoyed it and will have to do so again soon.
> *so she told me ...  *


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope I get to go to Vegas. Without a job I can't afford to go.


----------



## Erilaya (Jun 16, 2003)

Your doing great buff.. I know I am late but Happy Anniversary. glad you had a super weekend.

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

psssttt ... the missus added a 'triangle' piercing  Sunday.  She woke up this morning and said she was a little sore and swollen.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Your doing great buff.. I know I am late but Happy Anniversary. glad you had a super weekend.
> 
> smiles



Thanks...I REALLY need to be more consistant.  I need to post in my journal more religiously.

Nice to see you. Its been awhile.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> psssttt ... the missus added a 'triangle' piercing  Sunday.  She woke up this morning and said she was a little sore and swollen.



Ouch and tell her I hope she feels better soon.  Hehe...so, how does it look??? I'm dy'in to know....come on...SPEAK UP!!! lol

Tell her congrats for me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

because of the swelling, you can't see it.  hehe ... but as soon as it's completely healed, she's going to replace the barbell with a ring - for visual effect.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

btw ... I like that AV!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> because of the swelling, you can't see it.  hehe ... but as soon as it's completely healed, she's going to replace the barbell with a ring - for visual effect.



Ahhh....well when the jury comes in...please let me know. I am very interested in details.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> btw ... I like that AV!!



Thanx man!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

pics needed?


> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Ahhh....well when the jury comes in...please let me know. I am very interested in details.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pics needed?



That would be a bonus!!


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

Hello BTC!

Did you think you would find me in here??  Told you I would be around but in select places!

And this is one of them!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 27, 2003)

Just check'in to say I am still around...just haven't had time to post meal....fuck it takes a long time. I am not happy with fitday...only because they don't have a copy and paste feature. I eat the same thing in the same amounts day after day...I should be able to copy from one day to another.  

Anyway, I am doing ok and sticking to my diet pretty well. I definitely need more gym time though.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a my newest tattoo...the start of my minisleeve   It is only the outline. I will have it colored next week. It is a coy fish (I think thats it)...a Chinese fish with water and leaves around it. The fish will be yellow, the water blue with white edges and the leaves a burnt orange color.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*August 5 meals*

2 Women's multi-vitamins
600 mg calcium

2 scoops protein
5 med strawberries
1 tsp flax
water and ice


6 oz chicken
4 mushrooms
2c steamed broccoli


2 scoops protein
5 med strawberries
1 tsp flax
water and ice


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*5/5/03 gym*

Have I ever said I fucking HATE bicep days? I haven't been in a few days so I did one bicep exercise....I am putting it off for another day  It was enough to make me sore though.

3 sets db curlz: 22lbs X 10, 22 X 8, 22 X 7

3 sets bentover dumbbell rows: 37lbs X 10, 37 X 10, 37 X 9
3 sets seated dumbbell extention (behind head): 37 X 10, 37 X 8, 37 X 6
3 sets barbell (bent -arm) pullovers 45lbs X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10
3 sets cable pushdowns: 30lbs X 10, 30 X 9, 30 X 8
3 sets low row cable: 80lbs X 10, 80 X 9, 80 X 9
3 sets skull crushers: 45lbs X 8, 45 X 8, 45 X 6
3 sets lat cable pulldown: 70lbs X 10, 70 X 10, 70 X 10

3 sets standing calf raises: 485lbs X 10, 485 X 10, 485 X 9

25 minutes on elipitcal


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/6/03 meals*

2 Women's multi-vitamins
600mg calcium

6 oz chicken breast
5 medium mushrooms
1/2 jalapeno

_Pre-workout_
1.5 scoops protien
6 med strawberries
1 tsp flax
splenda
water and ice

_Post-workout_
1.5 scoops protien
6 med strawberries
1 tsp flax
splenda
water and ice

8 oz fish
2 c steamed broccoli
sqeeze of lemon on my fish

6 oz tuna in water
1 TBS  mustard
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F/C/P totals

Fat: 30  
Carbs: 54  
Protein: 197 

Total cals:   1247


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/6/03 gym*

3 sets squats: 135lbs X 10, 185 X 10, 185 X 10  (not working out will ruin good progress...I used to squat 225lbs with little problem...now look  )

3 sets hack machine squats: 95lbs X 10, 185 X 10, 185 X 10

3 sets incline leg press: 230lbs X 10, 320 X 10, 320 X 10

3 sets standing calf raises: 475lbs X 10, 475 X 10, 475 X 10

2 sets standing leg curls: 50lbs X 10, 50 X 10

No cardio today


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8-7-03 meals*

1/4 oatmeal
1 pkg splenda
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk

7 oz chicken breast
1 jalapeño
1/2 sliced cucumber w/ onion, jalapeño and apple cider vinegar

Myoplex bar (blueberry)

1.5 scoops protein
6 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
ice and water

6 oz 96/4 ground beef (YUM I nice change after LOTS of chicken)
3 lg mushrooms
1 jalapeño
1/2 cucumber slice w/ onion, jalapeño and apple cider vinegar

F/C/P totals

Fat: 35  
Carbs: 54   
Protein: 161 

Total cal:   1163


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/7/03 gym*

3 sets bench press: 95 X 3, 85 X 8, 85 X 8, 85 X 6

3 sets incline flies: 17lbs X 10, 17 X 9, 17 X 9

3 sets decline bench press: 25lbs X 10, 25 X 8, 25 X 7


Superset
3 sets machine flies: 50lbs X 10, 40 X 7, 30 X 10
3 sets machine chest press: 50 X 10, 40 X 8, 30 X 9

No cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/8/03 meals *

1 women's mulitvitamin
600mg calcium

6 oz chicken breast (steamed)
2c mix veges (steamed broccoli, cabbage, etc)
tea
sweet and low

Designer Whey bar

1.5 scoops protein
5 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
water and ice

6 oz lean ground beef w/ green peppe and jal.
1/2 sliced cucumber w/ onioin and jal.

*F/C/P totals*
Fat: 26   
Carbs: 40   
Protein: 136 

Total cals:   942   I know, I know its the best I could do


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/8/03 gym*

*All Supersets*

3 sets standing bb curls: 42lbs X 10, 47 X 10, 52 X 10
3 sets shrugs: 47lbs X 10, 47 X 10, 47 X 10

3 sets db curls: 20lbs X 7, 17 X 10, 17 X 10
3 sets front db raises: 17lbs X 10, 17 X 10, 17 X 10

3 sets bb wrist curls (hand up): 45lbs X 10, 45 X 11, 45 X11 (time to increase)
3 sets bb press: 45lbs X 9. 45 X 9, 45 X 8

3 sets wrist curls (hand down): 10lbs rolled up a rope and back down X 3
3 sets machine flies: 40lbs X 10, 40 X 10, 40 X 10

15 minutes cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/9/03 meals*

2 women's multi-vitamins
600mg calcium


7:30am
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 oatmeal

10:15am
1 oz walnuts

12:15pm
5 oz lean ground beef (96/4)
3 mushrooms
1 jalapeno
1/2 cucumber w/ onion and jal.

3:15pm
Designer Whey bar

7:30pm (cheat meal)
We will just leave it as a cheat meal.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*Koi fish*

This is right after I got it colored....very, very sore in this pic. I will try to get one of it now that its healed to post. Looks fucking good!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

Now that it has healed...it actually looks better.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/9/03 gym*

*OFF*


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey Buff!  Love the new Tat 

Looks like your diet is clean other than the fact that I still think your not eating enough.  I eat more than you and I fear you may be in starvation mode  But I've already told you this so I won't preach.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey Buff!  Love the new Tat
> 
> Looks like your diet is clean other than the fact that I still think your not eating enough.  I eat more than you and I fear you may be in starvation mode  But I've already told you this so I won't preach.



Thanx...I am really happy with it.

I am finally eating right again. It feels great! I appreciate you telling me what you think...keep on! Don't stop! I need your advice. I am going to stick with this for a little bit and slowly start increasing my calories. We will see how it goes.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/10/03 meals*

2 women's multivitamins
600 mg calcium


10:45am
5 eggs whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 cut oatmeal

2:00pm
7 oz lean ground turkey
5 small brown mushrooms
1 jalapeno
1 small slice cucumber w/ onion and jal. 

5:00pm 
1.5 scoops protein
6 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
water and ice

8:00pm
8 oz baked fish with lemon
2c steamed broccoli

11:00pm
6 oz tuna
1 tsp flax
1 apple

F/C/P totals

Fat: 25  
Carbs: 60   
Protein: 198  

Total cals:   1263

3 Wow torillas chips after other meals


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/10/03 gym*

No gym...3 mile bike ride. I know its not much, but it is an off day and it was very frigg'in hot outside. Sure felt nice though.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 11, 2003)

8/11/03 meals

2 women's multi-vitamins
600mg calcium

10:45am
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4c oats
1 pkg splenda

1:45pm
1.5 scoops protein
6 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
water & ice

5:00pm
7 oz lean ground turkey
6 small brown mushrooms
1 jalapeno
1 small cucumber w/ onion & jal.

10:45pm
2 scoops protein
6 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
water & ice

7oz extra lean ground beef
1/2 cup yam
3 fish oil caps

F/C/P totals

Fat: 34   
Carbs: 64   
Protein: 187 

Total cals:   1318


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 11, 2003)

*8/11/03 gym*

5 minutes on treadmill for warm-up

3 sets db extensions: 37lbs. X 10, 37 X 8, 37 X 7
3 sets bentover db rows: 37lbs. X 10, 37 X 10, 42 X 9
3 sets db (bent-arm) pullovers: 35lbs X 10, 30 X 10, 30 X 10
3 sets db kickbacks: 17lbs X 10, 17 X 10, 17 X 9
3 sets seated cable rows: 90lbs X 9, 90 X 8, 90 X 8
3 sets cable pushdowns: 30lbs X 10, 30 X 8, 30 X 7
3 sets lat pulldown: 70lbs X 10, 70 X 10, 70 X 9
3 sets machine extensions: 40lbs X 8, 40 X 7, 40 X 6

No cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 12, 2003)

*8/12/03 meals*

2 women's multivitamins
600 mg calcium

9:00am
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 cup oats
1 pkg splenda
3 fish oil caps

12:00pm
7 oz e-l ground beef
5 brown mushrooms
sliver of onion
1 jalapeno

4:00pm
4 oz e-l ground beef
4 oz e-l ground turkey
5 brown mushrooms
1 jalapeno
sliver of onion
2c romaine
1 tsp olive oil
2-3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

1.5 scoops protein
5 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
6 oz can tuna 
1 tsp flax
1 apple

____________________________________

F/C/P totals

Fat: 47   
Carbs: 69   
Protein: 203 

Total cals:   1510


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 13, 2003)

*8/12/03 gym*

3 sets side db raises: 15lbs X 10, 15 X 10, 15 X 9
3 sets of shrugs: 37lbs X 10, 37 X 10, 47lbs X 10
3 sets of bb press: 45lbs X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 10
3 sets bb wrist curls (palm up): 45lbs X 15, 45 X 12, 45 X 12
3 sets cable raises: 30lbs X 10, 30 X 10, 30 X 10
3 sets wrist curls (rolling plate up a rope)(palm down) 10lbs X 3 sets
3 sets side machine raises: 50lbs X 10, 50 X 10, 50 X 10
3 sets hanging leg lifts

No cardio


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 13, 2003)

*8/13/03 meals*

2 women's multi-vitamin
600mg calcium

12:00pm
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 oats
1 pkg splenda
3 fish oil caps

3:00pm
7 oz e-l ground beef 
5 brown mushrooms w/ sliver onion and 1 jalapeno
1/2 med cucumber w/ small amt onion and jal.
3 fish oil caps

5:45pm
1.5 scoops protein
5 strawberries
1 tsp flax
2 pkg splenda
water and ice

9:00pm
6 oz chicken breast
5 brown mushrooms
1 jalapeno
1/2 cup sweet potato

12:00am
6oz tuna
1 tsp flax
apple

F/C/P totals

Fat: 36   
Carbs: 77   
Protein: 179  

Total calories:   1364


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 13, 2003)

*8/13/03 gym*

No workout today


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 15, 2003)

*8/14/03 meals*

2 women's multi-vitamins
600mg calcium

11:00am
5 egg whits
1 egg yolk
1/4c oats
forgot my fish oil
2 ripped fuel

1:00pm
6 oz chicken
5 brown mushrooms
1 jalapeno
1/2 med cucumber in vinegar w/ onion and jal.
3 fish oil caps

3:00pm
1.5 scoops protein
1 tsp flax
1/2c blueberries
2 pkg splenda
water and ice

6:00pm
6 oz tuna 
1 tsp flax
1 apple
2 ripped fuel

10:30pm
2 TBS nat. crunch peanut butter

F/C/P totals

Fat: 43   
Carbs: 74   
Protein: 145  

Total calories:   1271


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 15, 2003)

*8/14/03 gym*

No gym...I went to the tat shop and got a castle added to my back!! And then we had a softball double header.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 15, 2003)

*8/15/03 meals*

2 women's multi-vitamin
600mg calcium



6 oz turkey breast
2c romaine
2 ripped fuel

1 Designer Whey Protein Bar

7 oz e-l ground beef
5 mushrooms
1/2 med cucumber w/ onion and jal in AC vinegar
3 fish oil caps
2 ripped fuel

1.5 scoops protein
1/2 peach
2 pkg splenda
1 tsp flax
water and ice

6 oz tuna
1 tsp flax
1 apple


F/C/P totals

Fat: 31   
Carbs: 63   
Protein: 194 

Total calories:   1315


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 15, 2003)

*8/15/03 gym*

3 sets squats: 135lbs X 10, 185 X 10, 185 X 10  

3 sets hack machine squats: 185lbs X 10, 185 X 10, 185 X 10

3 sets incline leg press: 320lbs X 8, 320 X 7, 320 X 7

3 sets standing calf raises: 475lbs X 10, 475 X 10, 475 X 10

3 sets good mornings: 45lbs X 10, 55 X 10, 55 X 10

No cardio today


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2003)

Damn girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out that calf raise


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Damn girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Check out that calf raise



My stuff is going back up...I am not back to where I was, yet!! I'll get there


----------

